# 7lb 12oz spec



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

Just got a call from a fishing friend, Capn Jimmy,West of of the pass, he just caught a 30+ inch Spec on a jig, with Elec Chicken,wading just before dark. 

Said it weighed 7lb 12oz....When I get pics I'll post,

To Cap'n Jimmy....

:bowdown :bowdown


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

*Just.....Dang.*


----------



## tailfisher (Oct 7, 2007)

I would really like to see the pics.


----------



## stout trout! (Jun 21, 2008)

*i dont see any pics!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*





idk thats a big trout lol!!!!!


----------



## SolarFlare (Oct 3, 2007)

this is what he sent me, it was late.


----------



## fishaholic (Oct 2, 2007)

That is a Gator :bowdown:bowdown


----------



## imkilroy (Oct 27, 2007)

Wow, that is a huge spec! Congrat's to the lucky angler!:clap


----------



## redfishin'JR (Jun 18, 2008)

Am I dreaming or what? Dang that a fish! :bowdown :bowdown


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's a fine one!!!


----------



## RiVerRaT (Dec 14, 2007)

Wow...very nice!!! :clap :bowdown


----------



## Dawgman (Jul 8, 2008)

Congrats, nice fish.


----------

